# jdm parts???



## djdarkhorse7727 (Mar 12, 2005)

does anyone know where to find the jdm rear center plate (goes where the licence plate is located) for a 86 300 zx??? if im corect it has 200 zr stamped on it ive seen it all over jdm cars and wold love to find one. 
thanx 
darkhorse

by the way thanx to all that helped me out my 300 is fixed and running strong thanx again..


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

dude the 200zr is a completely different car lol. its like the 300zx's evil twin.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> dude the 200zr is a completely different car lol. its like the 300zx's evil twin.


The 200ZR isn't all that different. It's still the same chassis. I'd say the 300ZX is _it's_ evil twin, the VG30ET should be able to soundly trounce the RB20DET for overall power and torque capacity. The V8 guys are right about one thing, there is no substitute for cubic inches. Throw boost on top of that and you've got a real powerhouse.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone who think the RB20DET is a superior engine needs some help.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

its only a fourbanger


----------



## djdarkhorse7727 (Mar 12, 2005)

do you know where i can find parts from one? web site, online store, store, junk yard?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

In a word, no. Sorry.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

djdarkhorse7727 said:


> do you know where i can find parts from one? web site, online store, store, junk yard?



Your only chance would be e-mailing someone trustworthy in Japan to see if they can find the parts for you. Expect a finder's fee.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

hondakillerZX said:


> its only a fourbanger


RB20det is an inline 6 DOHC engine.


----------

